# Jamie Oliver's speech about food



## xJOHNx (Mar 8, 2010)

I started looking, I finished it in 1 go.
I know this will interest people here like stevebjj and others.

The best thing is, it's preventable. I'm not going to say much more, just watch it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIwrV5e6fMY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ken Morgan (Mar 8, 2010)

wow


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. That was truly inspiring. I was reflecting on how nutrition affects children in school and thinking that we always have all these success benchmarks around literacy and basic skills. As if we didn't already have a lot of expertise in teaching children to read. What if we scrapped all that and focused on nutrition, rest and exercise? I bet kids would do a lot better.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 9, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> Thanks for sharing. That was truly inspiring. I was reflecting on how nutrition affects children in school and thinking that we always have all these success benchmarks around literacy and basic skills. As if we didn't already have a lot of expertise in teaching children to read. What if we scrapped all that and focused on nutrition, rest and exercise? I bet kids would do a lot better.



Not really. Without teaching them, they won't achieve anything either.
Both their minds and their bodies need to be taught.
'Mens sano in corporo sano'. A healthy mind in a healthy body.


----------



## Carol (Mar 9, 2010)

Great clip. I watched "SuperSize Me" a few weeks ago and found that to be very eye opening as well. The eye-opening part wasn't Morgan Spurlock gaining weight by eating nothing but McDonalds food, it was his additional insight in to the lobbyists and special interests.  Millions upon millions being spent to tell you anything...except...eat less.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 9, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> Not really. Without teaching them, they won't achieve anything either.
> Both their minds and their bodies need to be taught.
> 'Mens sano in corporo sano'. A healthy mind in a healthy body.


 
I think I overstated myself. Education IMO is preoccupied with making a better mousetrap. We know lots and lots about teaching kids how to read, and we ceaselessly tweak and refine that. My question: Are children ready to learn when they come to school? 

So when I wrote of 'scrapping all that,' I was not talking about abandoning academic instruction but addressing issues of health and readiness.


----------



## Steve (Mar 9, 2010)

This is something that everyone should be able to get behind.  It just makes sense.  My school district is probably very tired of my emails asking them where the vegetables are in the school lunches and requesting nutritional information.

Most of what he's talking about are the very same "traditional family values" that are tossed around when people think of an idealized American Family.  He's talking about once again making the kitchen the heart of the family, where families pass on "secret" recipes and beloved family specialties.   I'm all for that.

I am very proud to say that my 12 year old daughter has a working knowledge in the kitchen as both a baker and a cook.


----------

